# What are your pet names?



## Cabotinage (Mar 22, 2009)

well after talking with some mates about pet names i wondered what you guys have called yours, i didn't know where to put this as its about mainly snakes and lizards and i guess you can say other pet names


my spotted is called Wesley


----------



## amy5189 (Mar 22, 2009)

my signature says all my snake names, but my dogs are named Chloe & Binka, my cats are Bailey & Saphira, my bird is named Paprika and my horse is named Odie (for now, until I have come up with a better one!)


----------



## Ishah (Mar 22, 2009)

Snakes: Lynx, Tiger, Malakai, London, Indy, Shadow, Storm, Phoenix, Amazon, Kalani.

Bearded dragons: Gryffin (RIP) & Zelda

Geckoes: Priya & Flynn

Dogs: Taya, Diesel, Ella & Ishah

Ducks: Blondie, Hydro & Mother duck or black duck

And I've really only named one of my million rodents, and its one of the breeder male mice, Called him Lightning coz of the markings on his head.


----------



## Chris89 (Mar 22, 2009)

Bella
Georgia
Maderson
Bailey
Zoe
Zac
Lennie
George
Martha
Nutmeg
Zorro
Rick
Donna
Tarzan
Jane
Helga
Hagar
Bumble
Blossom
Jasper

I think that is everyone..


----------



## XKiller (Mar 22, 2009)

well my dogs name is beau and my coastal is lenny outher the fonz and both my olives are still nameless


----------



## SnapKitten (Mar 22, 2009)

Ready for a big list

Beardie is Spike
Turtle is Titch. I'm thinking about getting a second one if so name will be Tucker
Jungle is Trip (because he's leg less)

Cats are KC, Barney and Alex, Had a Ginger cat called Snap. Other Past cats Shadow, Beau and Fred.
Dogs are Hailey and Mj (Mary-Jane) 
Mouse is Teo (only one who's not food)

Ok, I bet theres going to be a bigger list.


----------



## Cabotinage (Mar 22, 2009)

haha i was going to call wesley boogaloo or wally cause he is great at hiding but i just stick with wesley for some reason mabye when i get some beardies haha i need a couple name like Gomez & Morticia or jacck and jill but i cant think of any but i have lots of time to think haha


----------



## LullabyLizard (Mar 22, 2009)

Bluies - Gobbles and El Nombre'

Shingleback - Princess (lol)

Geckos - Butch and Nugungo

Cunninghams - Zeki and Mr Pumpleton


----------



## seanjbkorbett (Mar 22, 2009)

My lace Monitor : Noosa
3 saw shelled turtles: Ziggy,Marley and Smithfield
My Oscar: Oh-scar


----------



## Kaaza (Mar 22, 2009)

Bundy
bear
Misssy
mc'lovin
twinkie
tina
afro 
chubbs
coco
bigg papa
beyonce
big momma


----------



## Surfcop24 (Mar 22, 2009)

Snakes : Rex , Horras , Sizzler , Bindi , Slyder , Sahara , Kiona and Kato...

Bluey : Rocky

Dogs : Ashgar and Turbo

Cats : Missy and Cinders

Bird : Mack


----------



## ivonavich (Mar 22, 2009)

Coastal Boy - Cena (as in John Cena)
Woma hatchy Boy - Carlito 
Port Mac hatchy boy - Hunter (as in Hunter Hearst Helmsley (Triple H))


----------



## KaaTom (Mar 22, 2009)

Mine are:
Snakes- Tomas, Pandora, Aglaia, Bazil, Reba, Willow, Skeeter, Scarlett, Odette,Zorba, Molly, Keto
Lizards- Cassandra, Gerald
Birds- Princess, Prince
Mouse- Ginger
Rats- Too many to name them all, some are Boof, Fifi, Ging Ging, Nibbles


----------



## barbed_wire_dove (Mar 22, 2009)

Mine are (all snakes): 
Akiva (was born with deformities) - means protection
Pep - coz Aapep was the name of a snake in greek mythology
and Gristle - because hes huge and we needed a name that was meaty! lol.

and we used to have another 2 named Moonunit and Zebil... and god knows where those names came from.
they just sound cool lol


----------



## dansocks (Mar 22, 2009)

walter,mavis and bud


----------



## barbed_wire_dove (Mar 22, 2009)

Surfcop24 said:


> Bluey : Rocky



Also have a bluey named Rocky, and his girlfriend named Puddles. because my drunk friend watched it flatten itself out being defensive and yelled "omg! its flat, like a puddle!!"
... so it got that name.


----------



## absinthaddict (Mar 22, 2009)

3 cats: Harlot, loki and Vesper
Olives: hogtie and hallie
b+g jungle: zippa
tarantula: tina
blue fighter who doesnt do much: emo fish
my julattens, other fish, other spiders and scorpions r still unnamed. im waiting for something to come to me that suits them.


----------



## mysnakesau (Mar 22, 2009)

Snakes - Opals, Bindy, Abony, Wolley, Rufus, Lara, Stella & Marlow.

Lizards - Phoenix, Casper, Uno & LCD.

Conure - Sunshine.

Dog - Tigga.


----------



## stimsoni09 (Mar 22, 2009)

Dog Krakka (the story goes when my mother first saw her she thought it was a Jack Russel X my mum hates Jack Russel and said "stick a fire cracker up its @ss)

Cat Batista after WWF

Snakes then i get them Pansy (im a harry potter fan) and Furball


----------



## LauraM (Mar 22, 2009)

Stimmie - Tangles
Dog- Shandi and Amber
sisters - Janice and Katelyn


----------



## RELLIK81 (Mar 22, 2009)

i named my olive python Monty 
my woma pythons are named Bonnie and Clyde
my amstaffs names are Maximus, Jewel and Onyx


----------



## mightymike (Mar 22, 2009)

Jungle - Chico
Murray Darling - Farah
Geckos- Papi, Squeak Scholari & Jamal (shaniqa RIP)
Beardies, - puff puff marshmellow man (marshmellow for short) Mr Pacman (Mrs Pacman RIP) & Ghost

Still yet to name my 2 accies


----------



## shonny (Mar 22, 2009)

Snakes are:- (Coastals) Ava, Charlie, Ruby, Lewis, Andy, Kyra, Cianna Claire, Chloe, (Jungles) Dexter, Clarysse, (Diamonds) Henry, Harry, (Baby Coastals) Kimiko, Neiko, George, Alexandra (Olives) Jade, Jadah, Maccies Taranis, Gypsy, 

Lizards:- (EDW) Jeremy, Central Beardies) Montgomery, Fredrick, Hamish and Griffin, and 4 unnamed Baby EWD

Cats :- Smootch, Sassy and Socks.

*And a Partridge in a Pear Tree lol.....*


----------



## whyme (Mar 22, 2009)

we've only ever named our last 2 jungles, cause my son is getting interested in em now. he picked the first name, and the missus the second. our new female is mr smoothie and the male is norman bates.


----------



## Leezel73 (Mar 22, 2009)

Dog: Ruby
Cat: Buddy
Guinea Pig: Pig (named by my son)
Snake: Scarlette 
Beardie: Frank (named by my son) the tank!!( By steph)


----------



## seumas12345 (Mar 22, 2009)

Female NT Carpet - "Roger Ramjet"
Male NT Carpet- "Espha" (S for Snake)


----------



## Blaze (Mar 22, 2009)

Dog - Belle
Rabbit - Charlie
Axelottle - Axe (how original)
Mouse - Maisy
Galah - Bobby
Budgy - Banjo
Pygmy Beardies - Spike & Fluffy, Basil & Rosemary, Parley & Sage.
Siamese Fighting fish - Sapphire & Flash


----------



## nocturnal_pulse (Mar 22, 2009)

cat: barbara
dog: kira
diamonds: betty, clive, tim and lucy
jungle: jenny
cape york: simon
bhp: maureen
our kids: tiarna (ferret) and makyla (worms)


----------



## Bax155 (Mar 22, 2009)

Bredli- Irwin
Boxer - Tyson ( the greatest ever )
Mini Foxy - Lilli


----------



## kakariki (Mar 22, 2009)

Snakes: Wanambi, Calliope, Angel, Cody & Lucy
Beardie: Spyro
Tawnies: Skipper & Al
Oscars: Ollie & Fluffy
Indoor birds: Georgia ( Sulphur Crested) & Corky ( Galah)
Dogs: Aragorn & Dana
Guinea Pigs: Garnet & Tash
Ducks: Pepper, Ginger, Saxon, Indy, Jones, Meg, Anna.
Roosters: Bobtail, Dusty, Rastus, Bandit, Philip, Studley, Sven, Slick, Boris
Hens: Queen, Matilda, Jade, Francesca, Plumhead, Auntie, Mopsey (+ heaps that are unnamed.)
Outside birds: Mojo, Izzy, Sascha, Lucky, Charli, Billy (+ heaps unnamed)


----------



## mrs4d (Mar 22, 2009)

snakes: noodle, chilli, bonnie and clyde
blueys: salt and pepper
beardie: george
dog: furby
cats: angel and cookie


----------



## whirlwind_sooz (Mar 22, 2009)

Cat - Chicken
Dogs - Byndi, Bonnie, Sasha
Horses - Jason, Cleo, Carbo, Smudge
Rat - Roscoe
Snake - Molly
Fish - franklins - no names
Sheep - Ariel
Cow - Beastie
Alpacas - Inkara, Tessha, Simone
Bird - Dirty Bird
Rabbit - Dustin
Guniea Pigs - Abbey, Kami, Red, Whitey, Jersey etc etc etc
Mice - franklins - no names


----------



## kaylaismyth (Mar 22, 2009)

I'll be calling my snake Kaiser if male or Akari if female.


----------



## nabu120 (Mar 22, 2009)

nabu- my mac and 1st snake
darwin and alice my NT carpets
bolo and jay my diamonds
n the beardies unnamed


----------



## bulionz (Mar 22, 2009)

central beardies/junior,bob,larry
childrens pythons/skittles,adults no names
blue tongue /bluey ,prickles,spike
eastern beardie/no name
water dragons/godzella/others no names
and yer i no im slack for naming them but im not the best at names


----------



## Deleted member 9890 (Mar 22, 2009)

ralf
stumpy
chloe
max
rosie
meg
billie
benji
bart
daisy
tigger lilly
edna
pepper
salt


----------



## haymista (Mar 22, 2009)

I named my jungle hatchie Dizzy, was gunna call him Tarzan but thers probly about a hundred jungles called tarzan alredy
Got a stimmie on her way, gunna call her Cleopatra, i hope shes as premiscuous as the Pharoe


----------



## Sturdy (Mar 22, 2009)

This is mine and my partners list

Bredli - Guru
Jungle - Medusa
Murry darling - Pepper
Angle headed - Big Toe
Beardie - Velcrow
Olive - martini
Boyds - hedwig / tommy nosis 
Geckos - no name
Spencers - Spanner
Bredli - nippa


----------



## jibba (Mar 22, 2009)

*Central Bearded Dragon "SHINGLES"*

*American PBT "KING" *, that is translated though. He only understands Turkish commands so his real name is *"KIRAL"*

*American PBT "DEJA-VU" *


----------



## libbo (Mar 23, 2009)

stimson python is Ink
spotted python is Smudge

bandog is Mulisha
neo mastiff is Mafia


----------



## Vat69 (Mar 23, 2009)

I've had 'babe', 'darling', 'chicken'...that's all the forum friendly ones I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## jemnesa (Mar 23, 2009)

2 macs named female Blinx (cause she doesnt so i have been told)
and our males name is Kallias (which has a loose meaning of BEAUTY) o_0 and the other 3 are Jaydene Jakob and Ty (but those (so we've been told) don't actually count) as they are children!!!!


----------



## Tsubakai (Mar 23, 2009)

All 3 dogs answer to "get out of it ya mongrels"


----------



## jibba (Mar 23, 2009)

Tsubakai said:


> All 3 dogs answer to "get out of it ya mongrels"


 
Too good!


----------



## whcasual79 (Mar 23, 2009)

boi

so everytime he does sumfin mad, i can say YEA'AH BOI


----------



## KenKitty (Mar 23, 2009)

Ive a pig dog called stupid,he is a bullmastiff x ridgback,and no I shouldnt be called that as some of you with no sense of fun might say.
Kenoath


----------



## melgalea (Mar 23, 2009)

some of my animals names:
Ruben
Diablo
Dakota
Savannah
Indiana
Sahara
Scarlett
squirt
crush
spike
lily
rocky
robbie
rubie
pearl
larry
and we have alot that havnt got names as yet. hav to wait and see there personalities first of all.


----------



## squishi (Mar 23, 2009)

blueys _ ener, sarge, bandit, finch and fizz
beardeds _ tempest, ferris and fidget
pythons _ pearl - diamond python, omen olive python, peetree coastal carpet python, penny and pepsi darwin pythons, fany and faun childreni pythons, felipe jungle python and onyx port mac.
i have got 2 rough scales pythons and a hypo coastal coming which i haven't named yet.


----------



## squishi (Mar 23, 2009)

oh and i forgot
turtle named crush and 2 cats andre and blade


----------



## aoife (Mar 23, 2009)

Rottweiler- Savage
Jack Rusell- Arnie
Mertens Water Monitor- Edward
Jacky Dragon- Mack
Gillens- Leiutenant
2x Beardies- Tequilla & Chicko
Lots of fishies & soon to have a childrens (hopefully) i haven't thought of a name for him yet.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Mar 23, 2009)

Dog - Bear

Cat - Sebastion 

Bird - Jumbo

Snake - Shadow


Thats all at the moment, Hopefully if we win alot of cash, move to a big place in the country, then I can have a Llama 
And I'm saving up for more herps (since jungles are my favourites, probably lots of jungles!!)
My sister also wants geckos and beardies......


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 23, 2009)

barbed_wire_dove said:


> Mine are (all snakes):
> Akiva (was born with deformities) - means protection
> Pep - coz Aapep was the name of a snake in greek mythology
> and Gristle - because hes huge and we needed a name that was meaty! lol.
> ...


 Moonunit and Dweezil are the names of Frank Zappa's children......I named my dog Zappa ..and we now have another 3 dogs ,two slippers named Moby and Lu Lu and a staffy X Roly ..two birds Rocco and Banana...only have one name for one of my reps and thats was only because one of my kids was drinking and reckon cause it was a carpet snake we should call it shampoo..only it came out as shamoo..so Shamu stuck ..but not really into naming them as they dont really give a rats anyway ,not like they are going to come to it or learn to say it ...


----------



## mark83 (Mar 23, 2009)

*Duncan* - Staffy
*Kevin + Molly* - Spotteds
*Big Earl* - Beardie
*Pinchy *- Yabbie


----------



## Jewly (Mar 23, 2009)

Central Netted's - Bundy (M) & Marley (F)
Pygmy Bearded - Charlie (M) & Harriet (F)
Central Bearded Dragon - Ollie (M)
Spotted Python - Ziggy (Un-sexed)
Children's Python - Kiandra (F)
Bredli Python - Jeremiah (M)
Rats - Mia (F) & Miley (F)
Cats - Oscar (M) & Elly (F) & Ebony (F)


----------



## kandi (Mar 23, 2009)

coastals - precious, cherry , chilli
chidrens - magic
stimson - rainbow
woma - wilston "willy"
dogs - kandi, poncho, jack
oscar - frankenfish
cockatoo - charlie
cat- princess


----------



## sarah_m (Mar 23, 2009)

BHP- Tjapakai (pronounced jup-a-kai)
Soon to have diamond- Inca (unless i come up with something else in the mean time)
Cat- Shesair
Dogs- Binda and Tezarli


----------



## Lozza (Mar 23, 2009)

mfreud said:


> *Pinchy *- Yabbie


 LOL I used to have a yabbie called Pinchy 

Snakes: Sammy, Shibu, Nagini, Riddle, Russell, Cleo, Calypso, Rafiki, Attila, Andromeda, Jasper, Ruby, Coco, Chilli, Basil, Bellatrix, Pedro, Juanita, Dora, Teddy, Rocky, Sandy, Ziggy, Esmerelda, and soon to arrive: Sid, Lulu, Spook, Shade.
Lizards: Joanna, Baxter, Charli, Rusty, Filbert, Digger, Rex, Starla and Bilbo. The rest don't have names.
Dog: Cody
Rabbits:Ringo, Mary Babbit, Flopsy and Mopsy
Poddy calves: Lil, Bubbles and Tiny Baby


----------



## dickyknee (Mar 23, 2009)

stimmis.. TCM-01, TCF-01 , TCF-02 , BRM-01 , BRF-01 , BRF-02 , WBM-01 , FLIU-01 
Spotteds.. AMM-01, AMF-01 , AMF-02 
Childreni.. ACM-01 , ACF-01 , PLM-01 , PLF-01 , CARM-01 , CARF-01
Dimaonds.. Number 9 . no name 
Gex.. Sticky , egg1 , egg2 
GTP.. GTP-01 
Hatchos.. 5 , 6 , 9 , 14


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 23, 2009)

dickyknee said:


> stimmis.. TCM-01, TCF-01 , TCF-02 , BRM-01 , BRF-01 , BRF-02 , WBM-01 , FLIU-01
> Spotteds.. AMM-01, AMF-01 , AMF-02
> Childreni.. ACM-01 , ACF-01 , PLM-01 , PLF-01 , CARM-01 , CARF-01
> Dimaonds.. Number 9 . no name
> ...


 lmao thats about right too,dicky :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Hopper (Mar 23, 2009)

Snakes: hectic gary, little basterd, blondie, trevor

Lizards: lucky and goliath


----------



## jessb (Mar 23, 2009)

Our pets are all named after characters from Tom Robbins novels. 
Our cat (who lives back in England with my mother in law) is Alobar, our dog is Kudra. 
Our snakes are Bonanza Jellybean and Princess Leigh Cheri.


----------



## scam7278 (Mar 23, 2009)

staffy is called HEMI
foxy is called DODGE


----------



## Kyro (Mar 23, 2009)

We have our dog, Arie
Chooks, Polly, Jimmy, Rooter & Tom
Snakes, Triple X, Cleopatra, Bitey
Beardies, Cranky, Gizmo, Gollum,Buddha,Xena, Zilla, Albie, Red, Shilo & Dobbie
Calves, Chocolate, Caramel, Bundi,Brahmi,Licorice
Cows, Chainsaw, Stupid
Spider, Sheilob


----------



## ravan (Mar 23, 2009)

mine are 
medusa (snake)
tommy gnosis 
& hedwig  (boyds)


----------



## alison (Mar 23, 2009)

My bluetongues are Bickie and Cookie, and our dogs are Rocky and Jessie


----------



## Dipcdame (Mar 23, 2009)

Snakes - Isis and Osiris
Dogs Buster and Arthur (Pendragon)
Galah - Snip
Cats Tassie and Whiskers
Quaker - Blue
Horse - Odin
Cockatiel - George (VERY original!!!)
Chooks - Henrietta and Harriet


----------



## jasontini (Mar 23, 2009)

Snakes - Kane, Lita, Shadow, Elektra, FireBlade, BumbleBee, Rocky
Cats - Storm, Stitch
Dog - Twilight


----------



## matty_sd (Mar 23, 2009)

beardies = merline, frankline , fanta, rudolph, 
Water dragons= not named yet any suggestions wold be great 
jungles = spencer , spirit
macs= lj, dexter ; heaven;
dogs= buddy , benny , astro 
chicken= Lil NIg


----------



## pythonmania (Mar 23, 2009)

Python's are Scully, Selena, and Nilakanta

Cats are Sasha and Nikolai


----------



## cemspec (Mar 23, 2009)

Horse - Aarley
Dog - Lucy
Cat - Cindy
Rat - Benny
Bird - Rippley
Snakes - Miss Daisy, Fabio, Bonnie and Clyde
Chickens - Penny and cant remember!
Kids - Aaron and Hayley (Hence my horses name!)

All the rest are either gone on their way or eaten!


----------



## affroalex (Apr 3, 2009)

i just named my hatchling port maquarie charlotte


----------



## Nagraj (Apr 3, 2009)

Bob. Yes, all of them.


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Apr 15, 2009)

i like witty and/or ironic names 
like my 7 foot coastal named pinkie (food joke)
then there is zichonia a female diamond and her mate herkimer (both from a high yellow line)
my dog hussy the husky (she came pre-named and is anything BUT a hussy) lol
then there is Isis my eclectus i dont name fish anymore, it seams as soon as i name them they die on me. 

I'm trying to think of good names for a female childrens python and a pair of black and white diamonds at the moment. having trouble coming up with ideas thou


----------



## ScottRamsay (Apr 15, 2009)

Dog: Ali
Turtle: Helmet
Diamond Python: Dilbert and Rosie


----------



## Jungle Juice (Apr 15, 2009)

I've got 3 jungles... Nippy, Tsubi and Hudini (you can figure that one out)..
Parrot - Mojo
Dog - Scully
Mouse - (ironic I know) Pun... He was too fat and cute and i felf sorry for him..


----------



## bongie555 (Apr 15, 2009)

My pair of Bredli's are - She-ra and Triple H and we have a cat thats called AWWAAAHWWNG, cos thats what he says when you ask him what his name is.


----------



## brycehf (Apr 15, 2009)

I have:
Narla and Simba the Childreni
Ophelia the tully Jungle (named after Cyclone Ophelia)
Hamish the Darwin (named after Severe tropical Cyclone Hamish)
Isabel the Diamond (also named after a cyclone)
Edward the Diamond (named after edward in twighlight)

4 Unnamed Pygmy Bearded Dragons
Harry the Central beardie
1x Dog named Evie


----------



## JasonL (Apr 16, 2009)

mine are Ethan and Jemison, My wife and I bred them some years back now, they are going great and barely miss a feed.


----------



## bump73 (May 9, 2009)

Bredli - Strangles
Alpine Blueys - Satan, Patty and Selma
Beardies - Duncan (Furious D), Matty and Lola
Frogs - Lilly, Ping, Pong and 2 more unnamed
Dog - Cooper
Lorikeets - Oscar and Kermit
Rabbits - Frankie, Charlie and Buttons
Turtles - Tur and Tel
Murray Cod - Murray
Australian bass - Barry
Cat fish - Steven


----------



## colooch (May 9, 2009)

snakes- liru & juna (diamond hatchies)
cat- freddy krueger (the devil himself) 
dog- jessie (alaskan malamute)


----------



## Pythons Rule (May 9, 2009)

Raven - 9 month choc siberian husky
Keysha - 6 year choc siberian husky
Medusa - 5year female Cape York
Arkillis - 8 year male Cape york
Calypso -1year female Cape York
Kronos - 2 year male Cape York
Mizery - 3.5year male WA BHP


----------



## Stompsy (May 10, 2009)

Jungle Python - Kaa
Water Python - Franklin
Bredli - Thrash
Blue Tongue - Red
Ginger Cat - Blue
Black Cat - Mishka


----------



## dragonboi_92 (May 10, 2009)

dog-Ned
beardie-Mustachio
bird-apple
rabbit-muffin


----------



## della91 (May 10, 2009)

Snakes: Medusa, Jack and Jill (BHP)
Lizards: Lil Beardie, Kink, Aladin and Jasmin (beardies)
Dogs: Simba and Nala (labradors)


----------



## oreo1 (May 10, 2009)

Diamond Python - Leroy
Dogs - Abby, Shadow
Fighting Fish - Spasym, Spastic
However i do kno of someone who has a python called Monty
i imagine its pretty common tho


----------



## gpoleweski (May 10, 2009)

Spotted Python-Mickey...You are what you eat

And my sis' rabbit's name is Babii


----------



## Mayhem (May 10, 2009)

*Ohidian *- (Green Tree Python) Named after DJ Ophidian from Enzyme records, a dutch hardcore/industrial producer. He of course is named after the original reptile meaning of the word, so its a bit of a cool twist thing going on there 

*Fruit Bat* - (Bredili python) Named because his redish orange head looks the same colour as a flying fox (fruit bat) and his beady fruit bat eyes certainly helped lock that name in!

*Fatso* - (Diamond Python) Named because she had a big fat mouse in her tummy the day I picked her up from the breeders.

Previously kept snakes (I dont have anymore unfortunately - some from when I lived in Thailand and some in my earlier years when I kept snakes here in Aus as a whipper snapper)

*Monty* - (Carpet Python) Named because well, I thought it was pretty original!

*Sabre* - (Carpet Python) Named because my friend who used to own him before he moved overseas basically never handled him and he's a nasty little biter!

*Mr Occymooha* - (Burmese Python) Named because he was asian.

**%$!CK #(%UNT* - (Reticulated Python) Named because he had a typical Retic attitude that generally had you screaming obcenities without fail every time you tried to handle him.

*Esspha Snake* - (Russels Viper) Esspha, get it? hahaha Esspha Snake! (S for Snake) I thought it was funny!

Plus I have had loads of others over the years that never got named due to their temporary status of care with me...


----------



## trousersnakes (May 10, 2009)

childreni- mr trouser
2 blue tongues- princess bluey and mojo


----------



## Davey (May 12, 2009)

My two Stimsons are: Willy and Jules

And my Black and White South West Carpet is: Jago

My Staffys are Jet and Smartie.


----------



## Chris1 (May 13, 2009)

beardies - kaida, kyro, chubby and bug

bredli, Loki, yani and yindi

amyae - jade, jasper, norbu and nyoko

diamond and jungles are unnamed still, waiting till i find something i like,...


----------



## Scaler (May 13, 2009)

Jungle named Prism and a Cat named Gypsy. 
They reside in seperate areas of the house  lol


----------



## juggalette (May 13, 2009)

Staffys - Sar and Shukura
Cat - Scooter
Beardy - Moses
Spotted - Monty
Bredli - Syphon


----------



## JodieF (May 13, 2009)

bongie555 said:


> My pair of Bredli's are - She-ra and Triple H and we have a cat thats called AWWAAAHWWNG, cos thats what he says when you ask him what his name is.



ROFL! That's brilliant... you actually had me trying to sound it out in my 'cat voice'... lucky there's no-one else home!!

My baby Port Mac Python is called "Summer" after Summer Glau (Firefly)


----------



## spazzakazza (May 13, 2009)

Snakes:

Paul, Steve, Tianna, Dot,Shirley (aka Otto), Jewel, Princess, Orion, Husky, Eden, Chance, Venus

Bearded Dragon:

Razz

Birds:

Becky , Batty and Cocky

Frogs:

Tiny and Tim

Dogs:

Missy and Molly

Spider:

Miney


----------



## shamous1 (May 13, 2009)

*Names*

Names I have now or have had in the past are;

Jet - My 18 month old black Lab 
Puss - Our adopted cat
Puppy - Jack Russell (Died at 16 years of age)
Milo - Jack Russell (Deceased (poisoned by an old neighbor)
Otis - Jack Russell (Deceased (poisoned by an old neighbor)
Harry - Cockatoo (Deceased (poisoned by an old neighbor)

Bonnie & Clyde - CBD's (self explanitory)
Hannibal & Clarice - Childreni's (Silence of the Lambs)
Voorhees - Coastal - (Friday the 13th)
Freddy - Childreni - ( A Nightmare on elm St)
Bundy - Coastal - (Ted Bundy)
Ollie - Diamond - (no reason)
Monty - Childreni (Self explanitory)
Curly, Larry & Mo - Jungle's (Stooges)
Titan - Bredli 
Medusa - Bredli
Delilah - Bredli (Tom Jones song:lol
Cyrus - CBD - (Con Air)
Raya & Sakina - Female CBD's (great hunters) named after Indian serial killers)
Pinhead - Male EWD (Hellraiser)
Samara - female BHP (The Ring)

Loads more but that'll do.


----------



## Stephh (May 13, 2009)

Snakes

Spotted - Clarrisse
Bredli - Wall E & EVA
Darwins - Pebbles & Bam Bam
Coastals - Jack & Angelina

Birds
Budgies - Billy, mocha, red, roosters


----------



## pythons73 (May 13, 2009)

Port Macs are,Squirt-Boofhead-Canary-Maccie-Snappy-Leo-Pepper Darwins are Patty-Selma-M.darwin BHP-Zit Water python- rainbow serpent.


----------



## woosang (May 13, 2009)

Snakes Diamonds = Adam and Eve
Cat = Gizmo.

No I didn't name any of them


----------



## blueys (May 13, 2009)

Beardy = Simpson
Angle heads = Bella and Edward


----------



## Grooove (May 13, 2009)

*pet names*

Were to start..... 
Papillion dog named Effie, Bald chinese crested dog named Dino, rat named Splinter, Cat named Neo, Spotted python named Fluffy, 3 Bearded dragons named Princess, GT and Yellow and a Shingleback lizard on the way named Rocky.


----------



## [email protected]$ (May 13, 2009)

Dogs = Bear and Leti 
Cat = Sheba
Rat = Milly
3 Snakes = Roxy, Pineapple bumm and Oscar
Beardie = Sessel


----------



## spydalover (May 13, 2009)

*Dog* Jessie
*Childrens Python* Spyda
*Blue Tongue *Aussie (Rip)
getting another childreni calling him Salarzar


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (May 13, 2009)

Bredli: Kendra
Fish: Sir Lancelot and Bobblehead
Rats: Missy, Tucker, Twitch, Stitch, Boris, Rose and Chanel.


----------



## captive_fairy (May 13, 2009)

My diamonds are Pebbles and Bamm Bamm
My old beardies were Max and Millie
Central Netted: Ned (my partner tried to say netted when he was drunk and it came out as Ned)
Spiders: Fang & Charlie
Scorpions: Psycho (she was...it was written on the container when I bought it, always ready to attack) and I didnt name the other
Fish: Jub Jub (Oscar) + many without names
Dogs current: Missy (Staffy x Retriever) & Livvy (Ridgeback) (she got her name cause she's classed as liver colour)
past: Bruce (Am Staff ), Gypsy (Pitty), Sam (terrier x...my first ever pet got her when I was 4) My sister had a poodle called Jelly.
Birds: Buddy (Eastern Rosella), Chirpy (Peachface...mum bought me it when I was 9, I wanted a snake. When I saw it I said "good you bought my some snake food" she said no I've changed my mind, your not getting a snake)
I think that's it...


----------



## kangacounty (Jun 1, 2009)

Darwin Pythons: Nipper and Slinky
Olive Python: Little Miss
Cats: Chilly, Felix and Coco
Dog: Indy


----------



## Serpentess (Jun 1, 2009)

A combined list of my pets and my boyfriends pets (because we spend just as much time with all of them).

Mine:
Abyssi - Snake
Apsu - Turtle
Xath - Cat
King - Dog
Selene - Mouse
Lillin - Mouse
Symmetry - Mouse
Schwarz - Mouse
Mara - Mouse
Ashes - Mouse
Eriskigal - Mouse
Iris - Mouse
Moo - Mouse
Nyx - Rat
Nox - Rat
Xyn - Rat
Xon - Rat
Mizzy - Goldfish
Tiger - Goldfish
Wave - Goldfish
Goldy - Goldfish
Sky - Guppy

Boyfriends:
Milo - Dog
Chumba - Bluey
Lizzy - Bluey
Nergal - Mouse
& about 30 various tropical un-named fish.


----------



## AnimalLuva (Jun 1, 2009)

Samson,Clancy, Jackie, taj, Saphira, Junior, Skittlez, Rosie, Bunny, Edmund, Victoria, Shurly, Suzan, comet...and a ffew more that are nameless


----------



## Stranger (Jun 1, 2009)

Cork. Bloody ace And lilian


----------



## [email protected]$ (Jun 1, 2009)

Oh and my chicken is Jimeny Billy Bob


----------



## Jackrabbit (Jun 1, 2009)

Stimmie is called Harriette but my new Diamond remains nameless at the moment because my daughter refuses to call her Marilyn after Marilyn Monroe because it reminds her of Marilyn Manson (sp)


----------



## mattG (Jun 1, 2009)

Vandal-Vince-Vaughn-Mickey-Mallory-Matilda-Kane-Mary Jane-Lois Lane-Monty-Medusa
The rats & mice are all called snake food....


----------



## anntay (Jun 1, 2009)

i have Dozer my STAFFIE, 
Hannah my ****ZU x CAVALER
Joe & Star the budggies
and have yet to name the NETTED Dragon (don't know the sex)


----------



## crocdoc (Jun 1, 2009)

my female lace monitor is called NeLiSh, which is short for *Ne*rvous *Li*ttle *Sh*_t

What can I say? She hated people when she was small.


----------



## mysnakesau (Jun 1, 2009)

I have names for my diamonds now  - Tara, Hannah and Pippa.


----------



## Cabotinage (Jun 1, 2009)

my coastal is called napolean and my water is called leeroy


----------



## janedoe (Jun 3, 2009)

(dog ) snapy
(cokatieal )buddy 
(ringnecks)
mr biggles 
polly 
pete 
buffy 
(snake coastal ) no name yet ¿


----------



## Sarah24 (Jun 3, 2009)

Beardie: Smurf

Dog: Jackson

Cat: Tiggy

Fish: Fido

Pony: Raz

Ex-Pets: Bennie, TJ, Charlie, Priscilla, GD, Merry, Tilly, Pollyana, Dickery (the last two were during my brothers narnia obsession), Sandy, Jake, Roger, Dallas, Twiggy, Nipper, Rainbow, Jaws, Fishy and Thumper.

I think thats it...we quite recently had to downsize on the pets...it's not like i'm a terrible owner and accidetally killed all the ex-pets...lol.


----------



## Emmalicious (Jun 5, 2009)

My dogs names are Miishka and Ella.
my cats are; Terry, Tori, Tiger, Annie and Princess.
and my snakes are: bindi, Mark, Olivia and Lawrence


----------



## shered (Jun 5, 2009)

Bonnie (dog) Millie & Smooch (cats) Si (python) Betty, Ripley, Wattle & Snowflake (released WGrey roo girls) Gremlin, George & Jeff (released WGrey roo boys), Jack & Mitch (Red roo males), Vixen (Euro girl), Donkey, Ollie & Cedar (Euro boys), Kermit (released Tawny), Monty (injured, cared for, released python). These are just some of critters I still have or see regularly.


----------



## PhilK (Jun 5, 2009)

My netted dragons are Miguel and Sanchez
My sand swimmers are all called Littlefoot
My green cheeked conure is Archie
My cat is Neko
My oscar fish is called Oliver
My snake was called Scurvy
No idea what to name my goannas


----------



## BlackMamba (Jun 5, 2009)

My little Bredli Pythons name is Ezekiel


----------



## Elise (Jun 5, 2009)

Cavy (gpigs) : DUX, Chippy, Star, Commet, Sartay, Molly... (only my favourites, all (RIP or stolen) 
Dogs : Boazo(RIP), Sally(RIP), Rex, princess, Charles, sam(RIP), toby(RIP), madision, 
Rats : Rocky, Cheese mistor (both RIP)
Chickens: Red-nip, flame, fluffy, bubbles, checky, sleepy, grumpy, bashful....(the whole seven dwafts thing)... and the roosters are beheaded before attachment (all eaten by scrubbies or dogs)
Cats : Misty, mugway(RIP), tigger, thomas, freddo, kitty(doom), thore, Kettle.
Eastern long neck turtles: Turtleone, turtletwo
Frogs: "BOING BOING", Jumper(RIP)
Rabbits: Otter
Fish: bluey, salt, peper, josh, sven, joel (last 3 were named after ex's)(All RIP)
Blue tongue: bluey (named after fish)...
and soooo much more....


----------



## justbecausewhy (Jun 8, 2009)

my female spotted is called Pookie.


----------



## chrysophylax (Jun 11, 2009)

I have a Blotched Blue Tongue that I named Yunupingu (aka Yuni) after Geoffery Gurrumul Yunupingu (the singer). I figured he was a native so he needed a native name. I also have a Border Collie named Oliver, it just suited him.


----------



## Specks (Jun 11, 2009)

my beardie my big one is draco and my little one is dj which stands for draco juinor


----------



## webcol (Jun 11, 2009)

2 spotted pythons - mirembe and maasai.
Bredli- Zulu
Ewd - Poncho
Cat - hamish


----------



## gecko-mad (Jun 11, 2009)

turtle-squirtle
geckos-claws mr gecko and flathead
frogs-hop skip jump(rip)
skinks-digger(rip) senior digger(rip) senior senior digger spotty mr skink lil'miss skink
leaf insects-mr leaf mrs leaf
cats-george(9 kilos!) boris(all fur)


----------



## AlexN (Jun 11, 2009)

Lucky - Black Labrador
Rufus - Rottweiler
Bubbles - Eastern Bearded Dragon
Squeak - Central Bearded Dragon
Bonnie & Clyde - Rainbow Lorrikeets 

Coming Soon! 

Frank - Frill Neck
Fluffy - NT BHP


----------



## ADZz_93 (Jun 11, 2009)

lol, one of my snakes is named Kodo, short for Kodos off the simpsons


----------



## thebraddles (Jun 11, 2009)

Snakes: Sammy,Ruby,Jet,Vader,Doogle
Lizards: Spike,Scarlett
Dog: Obi


----------



## h.c.s (Jul 29, 2009)

hey i have two dogs bubba and booh i had 2 mice caremello and hershey and an oscar/fish named big red and a caat named minxy, i had a blue named lil blue and have a spotted python coming soon dont no name yet


----------



## ashisnothereman (Jul 29, 2009)

my bredli name is jade
dogs name is cooper


----------



## obsessive (Jul 29, 2009)

I have a few, here they are. My Albagula turtle is called Jessica Alba-gula, my Krefft is kreffti, Sawshell is Jag, Brisbane Rivers are Raph and Mike, Mary Rivers are mary and Marky Mark, and my Pig nose turtle is King George Shamoo. My Bearded dragons are called Harry (Houdini) and Godzilla and I have a lungfish called larry.


----------



## Andrais (Jul 29, 2009)

1 dog: Cooper
1 gecko: George
2 blue tongues: Bob and Snappy
rabbit: Billy
2 blackmoor gold fish: dark knight and joker
2 siamese fighting fish: Chilli II and Boku
2 hermit crabs: Pearl and shy
1 snake i look after: Chilli
1 horse: Daisy
1 turtle: Stewy


----------



## MZ33YO (Jul 29, 2009)

FISH: siam sam, mass, jerky (siamese fighters). HORSES: venus, athena, thor. SNAKE: Ziggy. DOGS: bonny & clyde. BIRDS: have over 100 all have names but couldn't be bothered writing hahah. Sorry for not putting them on seperate lines hahah on my phone


----------



## Curly56 (Jul 29, 2009)

Oscar the oscar.
Frank the blue cray.
Homer the Stimson
Anne the wife.
Thomas the son.
Michael the son.


----------



## Dotora (Jul 29, 2009)

Dogs = Bella, Jeddah, Buster

Brothers Snake = Angel 

Beardies = Norbet (Brothers), Rexie(Mine)

Brothers Turtle = Winston


----------



## kensai (Jul 29, 2009)

Snakes, Kia,Tie,Boof, Monty,Fang & Curious
Lizards, stumpy, 2 unnamed skinks
Cats Kane,C'fer,Snow
Dog Ozzie


----------



## kandi (Jul 29, 2009)

Dogs..... poncho, kandi, jack
cockatoo.....charilie
coastals.....chilli, cherri, precious
stimson...rainbow
childrens....magic
woma.....willie
oscar....frankenfish
cat....princess


----------



## townsvillepython (Jul 29, 2009)

snakes .... Mortisha (coastal) Elvira (childrens) Bumble bee AKA the destroyer (BHP) 
Dogs ..... Sicka (mastiff X) Dozer ( staffy) Mr Riggs (rednosed pit) 
Birds peaches and cream 2 buggies


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Jul 29, 2009)

I have to many..
Sugie 
Fran
Monty
Rockstar
Lollypop
Shelby
Ellie
Brodie
rockstar again
Mercedes
Chevy
Porschia
Gizmo
Spike 
HOney
Dash
Bubbles
Kato
I think dats everyone? LOL


----------



## justbecausewhy (Jul 29, 2009)

my female spotted is pookie
my male spotted is spike


----------



## angusman (Jul 29, 2009)

Billy


----------



## mun1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

Got a pair of Womas, Cuddles and Bernie


----------



## Natsu (Jul 31, 2009)

My pygmy beardies are called Rhubarb & Custard.


----------



## wicca4life7 (Jul 31, 2009)

my jungle is Kethra
my cats are Sabian and Ferro (couldnt spell when i got him as a kid)
horses are chloe, Catalina and Lilly


----------



## squishi (Jul 31, 2009)

squishi said:


> blueys _ ener, sarge, bandit, finch and fizz
> beardeds _ tempest, ferris and fidget
> pythons _ pearl - diamond python, omen olive python, peetree coastal carpet python, penny and pepsi darwin pythons, fany and faun childreni pythons, felipe jungle python and onyx port mac.
> i have got 2 rough scales pythons and a hypo coastal coming which i haven't named yet.


 
i have now 2 rough scaled pythons wyvern and phoenix hypo coastal which i called flippy cause she ***** out on regular occasions and a black and gold jungle flow


----------



## squishi (Jul 31, 2009)

oh and a nebo spider called creepy


----------



## smillies.snakes (Jul 31, 2009)

Dogs are Daisy, cosmo and jess
cats are charlie, salene, lois, killer and shelly
Birds are retard and butch
and eastern water dragons are Lucifer and twitch


----------



## TayaJulie (Jul 31, 2009)

dogs are Lucy and Zuce
snake is Ana
Fish is Freda and Barry
Bird is Chook.


----------



## jinin (Jul 31, 2009)

Frogs Are- Kermit, BloodShot, Lilly, Pad, Clyde, Hog
Sand Monitor-* Undecided can any1 give me a good name?*
Bearded Dragons- Dusty,Little Foot, Big Fella
Dog- Oscar
Tortoise- Shelly


----------



## fritzi2009 (Dec 10, 2009)

I know this thread is old.
But barbed wire dove - Moonunit is Frank Zappa's daughters name lol


----------



## townsvillepython (Dec 10, 2009)

snakes- mortisha,elvria,bumblebee( my sons BHP) 
Dogs - Mr riggs, suffa, and last but not least little miss scarry ( neo mastiff)


----------



## Cabotinage (Dec 10, 2009)

wow its still going haha


----------



## fritzi2009 (Dec 10, 2009)

Im looking for a name for my Woma and found this and then yeh...


----------



## Tirilia (Dec 10, 2009)

My Bluey - Zero
bf's 2 pygmy beardies - Terra and Crash


----------



## m_beardie (Dec 10, 2009)

dog- buddha
cat- lulu
beardie- spike (typical )
gecko- franky
fish- stan and wendy (from south park hehe)
diamond- jewel


----------



## Touchstone (Dec 10, 2009)

Lets see:
Dogs: Coco & Casper
Cats: Marmalade & Missy (Used to have two cats named Stir-fry & Noodles)
Childrenii: I pick up on the weekend - either Rex or Regina depending on the outcome of the sexing


----------



## Touchstone (Dec 10, 2009)

Sand Monitor-* Undecided can any1 give me a good name?*

How about dusty or Grit


----------



## yewherper (Dec 10, 2009)

Beardies: 
Zip
Mango 
Peanut
Zooco
Sandy
Blue Tongues:
Lola
Speedy
Tiger
Sparks
Turtles:
Bubbles
Tank
Bulldozer
Netted:
Netty


----------



## Squinty (Dec 10, 2009)

Murray Darling - Cornelius
Bredli - Bernard
Cat no1 - Cosmo
Cat no2 - Bailey


----------



## dreamkiller (Dec 10, 2009)

gary
gilbert
bindi
mojo jo- jo
kynan
sandreen


----------



## The-Key (Dec 11, 2009)

I used to have two childreni and one was bigger than the other so I named them Biggie Smalls, now Smalls has moved on so I just have Biggie.


----------

